# Dramatic Skies



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been inspired by a comment made by a fellow Kindleboarder on this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32736.0.html


Chris J. Randolph said:


> I'm a total sucker for a dramatic sky.


I am a sucker for them too as I am sure many of you are. Let's post some Dramatic Skies here.

Here is my contribution. (I have others but I am supposed to be working right now so will just do one for now.)

When I stepped out of the front door that morning the light in the sky was awesome. I pulled out my new camera and ran for the sunrise shot.









Stormy March Sunrise I

OK now that I figured out how to do this I will give you the next frames too.









Stormy March Sunrise II









Stormy March Sunrise III


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

OK, Just one more then I promise I will get to work!

This one was taken in Newfoundland July 2010. We went on a whale watching trip out of Bay Bulls. They included a slow cruise past Gull Island where there were 3 colonies of birds living. They were awesome! There were Puffins and Seagulls and these Black headed birds. I am not sure of their names as I missed what the commentator called them. There were thousands of birds on the Island, in the skies and on the water.

This is the best shot I got. The birds were lined up on the cliff top waiting for their turn to jump off and glide down to the sea. It reminded me of my friends diving off of the cliffs and diving into the ocean during our teenage years.

I was trying to capture the moment and I think this shot does it well. My son has touched this one up. I would have uploaded my original but it is on my laptop at home.








WHOOPEE!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice.  I can't post from work, but if I may, I'll post some of my dramatic sky shots tonight.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are a couple from our farm:

Our backyard:









Across our gravel road:


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Nice. I can't post from work, but if I may, I'll post some of my dramatic sky shots tonight.


Of course you may.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

MeganW said:


> Here are a couple from our farm:
> 
> Our backyard:
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots Megan. Our clouds do that too in the summer. We live on an Island and the flat bottoms follow the contour of the land mass. Locally the phenomenon is called Morgan's Cloud.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a couple from me. I loooove dramatic sky shots. 

A storm coming in over Athens, Greece:









A heron flying overhead as a storm rolls in Woodstock, IL:









Totally out of focus (I don't own a tripod), but awesome looking clouds in Woodstock, IL:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I know where _that_ picture was taken, the first one that is. The wife and I were at the Acropolis this past April.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Canberra sunset



















Ayer's Rock sunset



















Sydney


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> I know where _that_ picture was taken, the first one that is. The wife and I were at the Acropolis this past April.


Yep! I spent 3 months there when I was an undergrad, studying abroad. Hated Athens, but loved all the islands and the mainland once you got out of the city.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Morning paints a dramatic sky for the local deity, Wy'East (known to mere mortals as Mt Hood.) At my old apartment closer to downtown Portland, I'd rush outside to the back deck to make my obeisance to the old volcano before doing anything else (even in winter while it was still dark at 5 AM, LOL.) It's one of the only reasons I miss my former digs.  (I don't miss the loud, busy road right below that deck.)


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

T.M. Roy said:


> Morning paints a dramatic sky for the local deity, Wy'East (known to mere mortals as Mt Hood.) At my old apartment closer to downtown Portland, I'd rush outside to the back deck to make my obeisance to the old volcano before doing anything else (even in winter while it was still dark at 5 AM, LOL.) It's one of the only reasons I miss my former digs.  (I don't miss the loud, busy road right below that deck.)


Aww, that makes me homesick. I grew up in Portland and now I'm 2000 miles away. I hope I can move back there eventually. Beautiful picture!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I love dramatic skies!

We get sunsets like this fairly often. This is the view from my porch: This is in Tanzania at the safari camp I was staying in:
















This is actually a complete double rainbow. 
I took a video which was the only way to see the entire thing. 









This is about as dramatic as it gets! I was taking video of an incredibly intense lightning storm. This looks like it's hitting right in the yard but it was probably a 1/4 mile away. 
It truly turned a pitch black night into day.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> This is about as dramatic as it gets! I was taking video of an incredibly intense lightning storm. This looks like it's hitting right in the yard but it was probably a 1/4 mile away.
> It truly turned a pitch black night into day.


Dang!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Nothing crazy but it was nice out and loved the clouds..


----------



## Chris J. Randolph (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh wow, there's so many beautiful shots in here!  I can't even single one out, they're all so gorgeous.

I'll have to dig through my collection and see if I have anything worthwhile.


----------

